# Suche Wildstar - Gäste Pass - Guest Pass



## FYoshi (10. Juni 2014)

*Suche Wildstar - Gäste Pass - Guest Pass*

Hallo Leute,

nach einer Auszeit von WOW und GW2  dürste es mich, mal wieder einmal in ein MMO hineinzuschnuppern.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen wenn jemand einen Gästepass von WildStar für mich übrig hätte.

Viele Grüße
Yoshi


----------

